# All Re-Orderable Wallpaper + Flooring Catalog Event (Last Night!)



## Dufontee (May 11, 2020)

I have laid out every single wallpaper and floor you can buy from Nook's to be cataloged.

*Please read all of the rules before posting to queue up or else you may be ignored!*

*I will only allow you to visit if you have at least a 90% Wi-Fi Rating with 5+ Ratings.*
*Pick up ONE at a time, then DROP IT where you found it. I worked very hard to put everything in alphabetical order. Write in your post, "One step at a time" to verify that you are agreeing to this rule.*
*Post your in game name and the town you are from.*
There is no entry fee required, nor are tips expected. But if you happen to have anything on my *Wishlist *that you can part with or let me catalog, it's greatly appreciated!
I will *PM you the dodo code* when it is your turn.
I would also love to hear your feedback, either on how the catalog event went for you, and what are some hot items you'd like to catalog in the future! (Optional)







Edit: It seems to take about 30-45 min to finish cataloging the items. If I like your post, it means you have been invited, so everyone can see where in the queue they are. I am letting about 5-6 people in at a time.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 11, 2020)

I would love to come catalog one step at a time.  (I'm also OCD like that so I understand). Ign Naomi from Hyrule.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2020)

One step at a time!  Thank you for doing this.


----------



## Dufontee (May 11, 2020)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> One step at a time!  Thank you for doing this.



Of course! Please make sure to post your name and island.


----------



## Frogloaf (May 11, 2020)

Love to catalog one step at a time and I understand how long it must of taken you so I will leave everything in the place it was
im Ellie from toadville


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2020)

Dufontee said:


> Of course! Please make sure to post your name and island.


Oh, sorry!  Emmaka from Destiny. c:


----------



## Quack (May 11, 2020)

I'd like to visit, one step at a time. Silvana from Capri.

To catalog, I can bring along:
Brown Wooden-deck Rug
Double-door Refrigerator (black)
Espresso Maker (white)
Fire Pit
Fluffy Rug
Fragrance Sticks (black)
Iron Entrance Mat
Menu Chalkboard (blue)
Monstera (brown)
Mrs. Flamingo (white)
Upright Piano (black)


----------



## Karlexus (May 11, 2020)

One step at a time. Hi I’m Kandy from Harmony, I would love to catalog, and I can bring the black kitchen island for you to catalog.


----------



## Xdee (May 11, 2020)

One step at a time - hi I have the bottled ship if you're interested in cataloging it   
xdee from charms


----------



## Sakura625 (May 11, 2020)

One step at a time - I'd love to come over! I'm Sakura from Kocho.


----------



## Dufontee (May 11, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## toenuki (May 11, 2020)

Interested! I don't like dropping my full name if you dont mind but my Island is Tanukitomo! i can bring a few cute items and posters of villagers (i hope people can catalog?)


----------



## animal_hunter (May 11, 2020)

*One step at a time

patchy from tamago*


----------



## drchoo (May 11, 2020)

I'd like to pick up wallpapers, one step at a time. Could've sworn I was just there yesterday 

Choo from Choo Isle


----------



## Maris82084 (May 11, 2020)

I would love to come.
one step at a time


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 11, 2020)

I'm bored, so sure, I'll kill some time by coming over and cataloging all this. Is one step at a time a saying that can work for cataloging? idk. ~Kilza~ from Vasisland


----------



## Dufontee (May 11, 2020)

Maris82084 said:


> I would love to come.
> one step at a time


Hi! Please make sure to include your in game name and island.


----------



## Lyuser (May 12, 2020)

I would love to come by! I'm Eileen coming from Aurelia


----------



## Draco (May 12, 2020)

Hello i would love to come over. name raco, Town arwin. One step at a time.


----------



## Dufontee (May 12, 2020)

Lyuser said:


> I would love to come by! I'm Eileen coming from Aurelia


Hi! Please give the rules one more read through please  Would love to have you.


----------



## Lyuser (May 12, 2020)

Ah so sorry! I will definitely do things one step at a time!


----------



## Terrabull (May 12, 2020)

One step at a time.  I'd like to visit, I can drop off a couple of your wishlist items.
I'm Doug from Terrabay.


----------



## YunaApple (May 12, 2020)

I would love to come by and catolog one step at a time if you are still open
Emonie from Azurite


----------



## Dufontee (May 12, 2020)

YunaApple said:


> I would love to come by and catolog one step at a time if you are still open
> Emonie from Azurite



Hi Emonie, unfortunately I do have a policy requiring a certain wifi rating. Apologies for being unable to host you at this time.


----------



## Dufontee (May 12, 2020)

Closing up for the night, thank you everyone for your kind attitude and donations!


----------



## Dufontee (May 12, 2020)

Open once again


----------



## corlee1289 (May 12, 2020)

ME! I would like to join please? I'll walk one step at a time

Corrine from Ceresia


----------



## Cenna (May 12, 2020)

Hi I’d like to come and catalogue one step at a time.

Name: Nessa
Island: Atelier.


----------



## sally. (May 12, 2020)

i would love to come catalog one step at a time!
i'm sally from windfall


----------



## Arckaniel (May 12, 2020)

I'd be happy to catalog one step at a time. 
I'm Taiyou from Crescentia.


----------



## Miharu (May 12, 2020)

One step at a time! I would love to catalog <3

I'm Miharu from Skypiea


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (May 12, 2020)

I'd like to catalog one step at a time please <3

candor from hope haven


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 12, 2020)

I'd love to catalogue one step at a time please ❤

I'm Eowyn from Ember  Thank you


----------



## Meira (May 12, 2020)

Will you be open later? I'm interested but currently working right now ><


----------



## Dufontee (May 12, 2020)

Meira said:


> Will you be open later? I'm interested but currently working right now ><



I should be open most of the rest of the day (I'm in EST so it's 1:30 now), aside from a few breaks.


----------



## Therhodian (May 12, 2020)

Hello, I would like to come and pick them up one step at a time 

Let me know when I can  come. If you have time could also come later 

I'm Mark from Roanapur.


----------



## Dufontee (May 12, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> Hello, I would like to come and pick them up one step at a time
> 
> Let me know when I can  come. If you have time could also come later


Please give the rules one more read through


----------



## Meira (May 12, 2020)

Dufontee said:


> I should be open most of the rest of the day (I'm in EST so it's 1:30 now), aside from a few breaks.



Ah that's great! I'm in EST too. I should be done work at 7, so I'll drop you a message then. Thank you so much!
A quick look through your wishlist, I got a lot of items, so I can bring a pocket full of them for you to catalog later


----------



## Therhodian (May 12, 2020)

Dufontee said:


> Please give the rules one more read through


 
Edited it in. Guess I have a short atention spawn.


----------



## happyabg (May 12, 2020)

Dufontee said:


> I have laid out every single wallpaper and floor you can buy from Nook's to be cataloged.
> 
> *Please read all of the rules before posting to queue up or else you may be ignored!*
> 
> ...


One step at a time. My IGN is Alan from Atlantis


----------



## DewDrops (May 12, 2020)

One step at a time!
Kikeebeth from Ellerose.

thank you for hosting!!
Edit: soon as I’m home, I’ll go through your wishlist and see what I can bring <3


----------



## Noctis (May 12, 2020)

Hi I'd love to drop by to catalog one step at a time. I'm Nalu from Treasure.


----------



## Fye (May 12, 2020)

I'd love to come by and catalog things one step at a time if that's alright! Doe from Nara

I can also bring these for you to catalog: air conditioner (black), amp (orange), automatic washer (white, yellow), baby bear (checkered), barbecue (white), blue kitchen mat, clothesline pole (silver), cone (blue), den chair (cream), diner chair (cream), diner counter chair (cream), diner counter table (cream), diner sofa (cream), directors chair (black natural white), exercise bike (yellow), coffee cup (floral)


----------



## Dufontee (May 12, 2020)

Locking the queue to take a break - I will get to everyone currently waiting. Thank you for your patience!


----------



## Dufontee (May 12, 2020)

Re-opened


----------



## xara (May 12, 2020)

i’d love to come by and catalog one step at a time, please! will check your wishlist now to see if i can bring anything ;u;


----------



## Sholee (May 12, 2020)

would love to catalog!! one step at a time!

ign: princess
island: faraway


----------



## Dufontee (May 12, 2020)

xara said:


> i’d love to come by and catalog one step at a time, please! will check your wishlist now to see if i can bring anything ;u;



Thank you for looking through my wishlist! Please also give the rules one more look through 

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020



Sholee said:


> would love to catalog!! one step at a time!



Please give the rules one more read, thank you!


----------



## PugLovex (May 12, 2020)

id love to catalog! i'm charlotte from oakville  one step at a time


----------



## xara (May 12, 2020)

Dufontee said:


> Thank you for looking through my wishlist! Please also give the rules one more look through
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020
> 
> ...



my apologies, completely overlooked that smh >_< xara from axolotl and so far i’ve found the tweed baby bear and white cat tower - haven’t looked through all of it yet so there’s probably a few more items i can bring


----------



## Darkina (May 12, 2020)

I would like to come as well please. One step at a time.


----------



## Dufontee (May 12, 2020)

Darkina said:


> I would like to come as well please. One step at a time.


Please give the rules one more read through


----------



## Darkina (May 12, 2020)

Oops... One step at a time. Angel from Happy Hugs 

I was just about to close my island (I'm hosting) and I noticed one more person wants to come in. I'll let them visit, and then I'll PM you and see if you're still hosting.


----------



## Treeleaf (May 12, 2020)

May I come over? I'm Noni from Leaf. One step at a time.


----------



## Dufontee (May 12, 2020)

Taking another break.


----------



## Dufontee (May 13, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## ViolinShapedObject (May 13, 2020)

I'd like to come, one step at a time! Thank you so much for hosting 
Alan from Seigaiha


----------



## Meira (May 13, 2020)

I was beginning to wonder if someone was going to have people come over to catalog wallpaper/flooring since all catalog trades seem to be for furniture only 
I got my list of remaining wallpapers and floorings that I need so Luna of Harlan will most definitely be take one step at a time and knowing that it's in alpha order!! 

I will be bringing these for you to catalog: 



Spoiler: To catalog



Baby chair green
book stand brown
candle black
cartoonist set pink
cassette player pink
colourful wheel colorful numbers
cone yellow
cooler box green
cordless phone pink
double sided wall clock green
electric bass deep ocean
elephant slide gray
exit sign red exit
glass holder blue
grand piano walnut 
harp white
inflatable sofa purple
lantern red
lecture hall desk dark brown
life ring blue
loft bed with desk pink
mug turqoise
oil barrel red
painting set pink
picnic basket gray
portable radio yellow
protein shaker bottle plain
rotary phone red
sewing project ivory



These ones you can keep:


Spoiler: To Keep



Oasis flooring
sumo ring
parking flooring
crosswalk flooring
office wall
magma cavern wall
ivory medium round mat
retro dotted rug
mountain bike pink
mug pink
corkboard blue




These items listed here:
Futon
Magazine

If you already have at least 1 of these item, you can customize it to be the colours/designs listed in your wishlist


----------



## Dufontee (May 13, 2020)

Temporary close, will be back later this evening.


----------



## Dufontee (May 13, 2020)

Re-opened


----------



## Maris82084 (May 13, 2020)

I would love to come by
One step at a time
Thank you

Marissa from Viruland


----------



## telluric (May 13, 2020)

Hey! I'd love to come catalogue one step at a time. Aislinn from sunstead


----------



## djc3791 (May 13, 2020)

I'd love  to come, one step at a time, Donna from Ruatha


----------



## Atinydelia (May 13, 2020)

I would like to visit! One step at a time! Delia from exo planet


----------



## pipty (May 13, 2020)

Hi Dufontee! Can I go over? One step at a time! Am Pipty from Skadi Isle


----------



## Babo (May 13, 2020)

Is this still going on one step at a time?!  would love to come

Edit: Babo from Chich ~’v’>
 Im dumb


----------



## leming (May 13, 2020)

Interested! Happy to help with your wishlist too!
*One step at a time*
-Leming from Cricket Island


----------



## Dufontee (May 13, 2020)

Babo said:


> Is this still going on one step at a time?!  would love to come


Hi! This is still going on, please give the rules one more read through 

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020



leming said:


> Interested! Happy to help with your wishlist too!


Awesome! Thank you in advanced, please also make sure you read the rules closely


----------



## Babo (May 13, 2020)

Dufontee said:


> Hi! This is still going on, please give the rules one more read through
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020
> 
> ...


But...i did include one step at a time in my post tho 
Edit: im a dumdum :s


----------



## leming (May 13, 2020)

Dufontee said:


> Hi! This is still going on, please give the rules one more read through
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020
> 
> ...


haha fixed my original post. Promise I will abide by your rules! 

*One step at a time*
-Leming from Cricket Island


----------



## Dufontee (May 13, 2020)

Babo said:


> But...i did include one step at a time in my post tho


Unfortunately is still some information you are missing


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 13, 2020)

I’d like to come catalog! I’ll do it one step at a time
Alex from Orsterra

I’ll make sure to bring a couple of your WL items too!


----------



## Babo (May 13, 2020)

Dufontee said:


> Unfortunately is still some information you are missing


I just filled it in! Sorry


----------



## th8827 (May 13, 2020)

I would like to catalog all of the walls/floors one step at a time.

Raven from Moga Isle

I can bring a black Accessory Stand and an Aluminum Briefcase with cash in it for you to catalog.


----------



## Dufontee (May 13, 2020)

Closing up for the night. ^.^


----------



## Dufontee (May 14, 2020)

Open for another round~


----------



## duckvely (May 14, 2020)

I'm Janelle from Blueming  One step at a time!


----------



## Dufontee (May 14, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## Saturniidae (May 14, 2020)

i would like to come catalogue and thank you. Sandrine, Terranire and will catalogue one step at a time


----------



## Dufontee (May 14, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Blueandsilver (May 14, 2020)

Sara
Pepa Isle
One step at a time


----------



## Dufontee (May 14, 2020)

Hi everyone! It seems like the demand for cataloging walls and floors isn't very high so I am retiring this event, but if you see this after I've closed, please DM me and perhaps I can still help you out! Thank you for all of your support and generous donations to my wish list


----------

